# Manfrotto electronic remote control for focusing MVR911ECCN



## wopbv4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

does anybody have experience with the Manfrotto MVR911ECCN electronic remote?
Although it might be a good idea to use a "tethered" system for focusing, I am worried that the noise of the USM motors will be picked up, even with external microphones?

Furthermore, is the focusing accurate and fast?


----------



## JasonATL (Nov 6, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anybody have experience with the Manfrotto MVR911ECCN electronic remote?
> Although it might be a good idea to use a "tethered" system for focusing, I am worried that the noise of the USM motors will be picked up, even with external microphones?
> ...



When I considered this remote, I used the Canon software to test to see if the motor noise was audible. Simply tether your camera and use the Canon EOS Utility to adjust focus with the microphones you plan to use. This should tell you whether the USM motors will be audible in your situation. Whether the Manfrotto system is more accurate or faster than the EOS Utility, I do not know.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, my local shop let me play with it for a weekend along with one of their SYMPLA rigs. I hated the rig, way too heavy. Now when I first heard the remote was coming out I was really excited and thought I'd buy it for sure. After playing with it, I thought was cool, but it wouldn't fit on my Redrock Rig so I passed. It does function very well, but something about the way the focusing looked seemed unnatural. Either way it has alot of cool features and if you can get it to fit on your setup it's definitely worth trying out. What are the reviews like? I'd check them out and see what others have to say.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5715.msg109210#msg109210


----------

